# gels...is it a myth?



## runner (22 Jan 2015)

ok first big 80 mile sportive in July and I was wondering if it was worth taking gels on my training runs. I recall at the TDF 2 years ago one of the sky team was penalized for dropping back and attempting to get Chris Frome a much needed gel! So are the much needed gels a benefit? If I find myself running low part way through a cycle will I get an instant (but presumably not sustained) hit from a gel If the answer is yes could you recommend what gels I should buy so that I can start carrying with me and get used to using them....


----------



## Spinney (22 Jan 2015)

Gels have a disgusting texture. Why not just make sure you have some flapjack squares or jelly babies?


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

Foul things! Have proper food


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Foul things! Have proper food




This ^^^


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

A sportive is not a pro race, you can slow or stop to rest and eat


----------



## siadwell (22 Jan 2015)

It's normally reckoned that the body has enough easily-utilised energy (in the form of glycogen) stored up for about 90 minutes of exercise. If you carry on after this, the body will have to switch to other energy sources, which are not as easily utilised and you may therefore experience "the bonk" and need to refuel.
As has been noted above, there's nothing to stop you eating real food at any point on a sportive, but energy gels are a concentrated and easily-consumed source of carbs so are used by pros, weekend warriors and those who believe the marketing hype.
There are obviously loads of different gels on the market and they all have the same aim - to deliver a quick shot of carbs - so the main reason to choose one brand over another is packaging, texture and flavour. Personally, I use the odd High5 gel for longer rides.
Worth noting that some people have intestinal "issues" with certain brands but not others, and some gels contain caffeine for a concentration boost (which again may not be for eveyone).


----------



## siadwell (22 Jan 2015)

And here's a decent overview article:
http://running.competitor.com/2014/...ng-you-need-to-know-about-energy-gels_44642/4


----------



## adscrim (22 Jan 2015)

I take a couple of gels with me when doing something like a sportive, as a kind of get me home safety net. I've taken the same two with me to every event for the last year and a half and they go out of date in March. I don't think you should be planning to rely on gels other than at the back end of a ride but I don't see any harm in taking them. I don't like the powerbar gels I've tasted, the SIS ones are better but can be sickly. My current gel of choice is TorQs strawberry yoghurt flavour - which actually tastes like strawberry yoghurt (they also do an apple crumble which is passable) and resembles yoghurt in texture. All gels I've ever eaten had a texture similar to snot.

I prefer banana soreen spread with peanut butter and regular soreen spread with nutella, bananas, flapjacks and dried apricots. At the Kinross sportive last year I watched a guy in the carpark sink two gels before getting on his bike.


----------



## BSRU (22 Jan 2015)

Agree gels do not taste nice but the new banana flavour Hi5 gel is lovely, like eating banana sweets.


----------



## Spinney (22 Jan 2015)

adscrim said:


> ... All gels I've ever eaten had a texture similar to snot.....




That's why I've only ever had 2...!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jan 2015)

runner said:


> ok first big 80 mile sportive in July and I was wondering if it was worth taking gels on my training runs. I recall at the TDF 2 years ago one of the sky team was penalized for dropping back and attempting to get Chris Frome a much needed gel! So are the much needed gels a benefit? If I find myself running low part way through a cycle will I get an instant (but presumably not sustained) hit from a gel If the answer is yes could you recommend what gels I should buy so that I can start carrying with me and get used to using them....


Yes it would be sensible but worth remembering that training rides and sportives are NOT races. Therefore you can carry food, or indeed stop at a planned feed station.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yes it would be sensible but worth remembering that training rides and sportives are NOT races. Therefore you can carry food, or indeed stop at a planned feed station.




...or indeed any unplanned feed stations


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> ...or indeed any unplanned feed stations


Surely in order to have an unplanned feed stop, you would have had to pre-plan by bringing card/money to pay for it unless part of the event  In which case lack of planning was already the early planning stage for a feed stop


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

Or brought actual food with you to eat on the way round


----------



## Hacienda71 (22 Jan 2015)

I just drop back to the support car and grab so sustenance from there, I then draft them back to the peleton. (this may not be entirley true)


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Jan 2015)

I like my energy gels in the shape of a banana, Snickers bar, fruitcake or for longer rides a pasty shape. A quick bit of munching and you have a tasty gel like substance in your mouth ready to swallow and give that much needed energy boost.


----------



## DWiggy (22 Jan 2015)

Jam sandwich with lots of jam is just as good


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2015)

We have guys that get through a litre of energy drink in a 1 hour swimming session, why? They are often the slightly shall we say heavier one's. Not saying they do not have their uses I am sure some do, but not during a short training session.


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jan 2015)

Make use of the provided food stops and stick a few bits in your jersey pocket.


----------



## winjim (22 Jan 2015)

They're space food, just like the 1970s told us we'd be eating in the distant 21st century. For that reason alone I love 'em


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> We have guys that get through a litre of energy drink in a 1 hour swimming session, why? They are often the slightly shall we say heavier one's. Not saying they do not have their uses I am sure some do, but not during a short training session.


I don't think I've ever had a drink while swimming?! (well other than pool water of course  )


----------



## Hip Priest (22 Jan 2015)

I'm sure they have their uses in a racing environment - if you're attacking the last climb of a tour de france stage you can hardly chew through a slice of malt loaf - but if it's just a long endurance ride you're better off with ordinary food.


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2015)

Sausages


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Make use of the provided food stops and stick a few bits in your jersey pocket.


I shall use a bar bag when I do Ride 100...having had back surgery years ago, I can't bear having anything against my lower back, food, pump, inner tubes, phone, anything...also it gets hot and sweaty, not good for food next to it


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't think I've ever had a drink while swimming?! (well other than pool water of course  )



That is about me as well, these guys stop every 4 or 8 lengths for a drink though.


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

ianrauk said:


> Sausages


----------



## ianrauk (22 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


>





Was thinking more this one... but then again I am older then you


----------



## JoeyB (22 Jan 2015)

I keep a gel or two in my saddle bag for emergency use but rarely use them. Much rather have a flapjack, jelly babies or a pork pie lol


----------



## BigAl68 (22 Jan 2015)

Mmmmmm pork pie


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

Blech, thick pastry, fatty meat and jelly  Now flapjack and haribo jelly babies


----------



## Leaway2 (22 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> We have guys that get through a litre of energy drink in a 1 hour swimming session, why? They are often the slightly shall we say heavier one's. Not saying they do not have their uses I am sure some do, but not during a short training session.





vickster said:


> I don't think I've ever had a drink while swimming?! (well other than pool water of course  )



If they are all drinking a litre, I would drink as little of the pool water as possible.


----------



## ayceejay (22 Jan 2015)

I always get the gels to bring me a banana when I am out on my cycle.
But seriously: gels are easily assimilable sugar and ideal for the emergency bonk. A ride should be fueled by complex carbs that take longer to digest and longer to use up.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> But seriously: gels are easily assimilable sugar and ideal for the emergency bonk.



Resistance is futile!


----------



## tyred (22 Jan 2015)

Mars bar


----------



## MrPie (22 Jan 2015)

Sportives are not-so-cleverly disguised races and should be treated as such. If you are in a fast group and enjoying it, then you ain't gonna want to peel off for a burger & chips. Nope, you will hang in there for al long as you can until your fuel runs out. Fuel up properly? Absolutely. A gel or two in your back pocket in case you get your fueling wrong = scorchio.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jan 2015)

MrPie said:


> Sportives are not-so-cleverly disguised races and should be treated as such. If you are in a fast group and enjoying it, then you ain't gonna want to peel off for a burger & chips. Nope, you will hang in there for al long as you can until your fuel runs out. Fuel up properly? Absolutely. A gel or two in your back pocket in case you get your fueling wrong = scorchio.


Sportives by definition are not races. This isn't difficult


----------



## MrPie (22 Jan 2015)

By definition, correct. Is it difficult, er, no, it's positively simple. In practice......yup.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (22 Jan 2015)

I've never been to a sportive that had a winner, or a podium. It's nonsense because sportives ARE NOT races..


----------



## si_c (22 Jan 2015)

Hmmm... I have a thing for wine gums (whether riding or not ) so curious how they compare to say High5 gels.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maynards-Wine-Gums-52-Pack/dp/B006522H0S
http://highfive.co.uk/product/energy/energy-gel-2

Per 100g, the gel gives 224 calories (56g Carbs) vs 331 calories (75.4g Carbs) for the wine gums.

Wine gums are 65p for 52g in Tesco, and come in a convenient tube format for easy storage in pockets and can be half consumed and put away,
and are extremely tasty. Gels are 99p from Evans say for 38g, must be consumed in one go and taste foul.

I'm gonna stick with wine gums. Plus I don't look like a t*t eating wine gums


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

si_c said:


> Hmmm... I have a thing for wine gums (whether riding or not ) so curious how they compare to say High5 gels.
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Maynards-Wine-Gums-52-Pack/dp/B006522H0S
> http://highfive.co.uk/product/energy/energy-gel-2
> ...



And nor does one eating wine gums/jelly babies/jelly beans litter the countryside with non-biodegradable foil /plastic crap


----------



## MrPie (22 Jan 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> I've never been to a sportive that had a winner, or a podium. It's nonsense because sportives ARE NOT races..


Well, if you are gonna get all shouty......*THEY ARE!*


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

MrPie said:


> Well, if you are gonna get all shouty......*THEY ARE!*


Surely that depends on your mindset and insecurities


----------



## Saluki (22 Jan 2015)

Jelly Babies and Wine Gums are far superior to yukky gels. Watch out for Midget Gems though as they are much stickier and might just take a filling or two with them as you chew.
Banana, flapjack and jelly babies are our long ride food of choice.


----------



## AndyRM (22 Jan 2015)

I like gels. Quick and easy and can give a welcome boost up a long hill if you time taking one right. I hate seeing the packets discarded at the side of the road, which is becoming an all too common site round the lanes of Northumberland unfortunately.


----------



## MrPie (22 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Surely that depends on your mindset and insecurities


If you really want to know....I am definitely a glass half full sort of guy. Insecurities?; where to begin?! Search for 'middle child syndrome' on the webulator. I've resolved the 'identiy crisis' part and would not call myslef introverted, but can be somewhat shy from time to time, particularly around ladies (sometimes I think they want to chop em up and eat me).


----------



## vickster (22 Jan 2015)

Wasn't necessarily what I was alluding too  
...I think quite a lot of blokes treat sportives as some sort of macho w*l*y waving contest...as they aren't a race as THMNET pointed out (a challenge, enjoyable experience, chance to ride with others possibly on closed roads, get some free High 5 vile gel stuff, etc etc?)


----------



## mjr (22 Jan 2015)

Who was it said that gels taste like you'd imagine a tellytubby blow job?

They're good quick sugars if you've nothing else but I'd avoid them otherwise. Much better stuff around.


----------



## wam68 (22 Jan 2015)

Two bananas and two bottles of HIgh 5 4:1 are enough for 100km + sportives. The feed stations are a bonus just dont each too much as you'll do more harm than good. Enjoy it and happy cycling


----------



## theloafer (22 Jan 2015)

better still ..knock yourself one of these  very tasty 






a few slices of this will get you round easy....



BRANFLAKE LOAF

More delicious than shop bought malt loaf and so easy to fling together
a child can do it. This must be one of the only cake mixtures that looks and tastes
pretty revolting in the bowl, but honestly, the end result is well worth the complete lack of effort...

Best sliced thinly and eaten with butter or jam.

*1 mug of Kellogg's All-Bran
1 mug of either currants, mixed dried fruit or sultanas
1 mug of milk
1 mug of self-raising flour
A generous half-mug of caster or soft brown sugar *



*Method

1. Put everything except the flour in a large bowl and leave the mixture to stand for about an hour.

2. Grease and long-strip-line a standard size loaf tin and pre-heat the oven to approximately Gas Mark 3 (160 C)

3. Sift the flour into the soggy mixture, stir it in well and pour the whole lot into the loaf tin, spreading it evenly up to the sides.

4. Bake in a cool oven for about an hour and a half, until a skewer or sharp knife inserted into the middle of the cake comes out clean.
*


----------



## runner (22 Jan 2015)

theloafer said:


> better still ..knock yourself one of these  very tasty
> View attachment 77682
> 
> 
> ...


mmmmmm...that looks delicious...even better than sorreen malt


----------



## runner (22 Jan 2015)

thanks for the unbelievable and varied replies, I think I really only wanted to carry the gels on my training runs but just looks as sensible to stick to the good old bananas and mix in with a few jordan frusli bars


----------



## theloafer (22 Jan 2015)

runner said:


> mmmmmm...that looks delicious...even better than sorreen malt



it sure is ..


----------



## runner (22 Jan 2015)

theloafer said:


> it sure is ..


is there any connection between your user name and the beautiful branflake load (which I will have to get the wife to cook at the weekend....and report back!)


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> Who was it said that gels taste like you'd imagine a tellytubby blow job?
> 
> They're good quick sugars if you've nothing else but I'd avoid them otherwise. Much better stuff around.



Do you use them on the sub 10mph club rides you about the other day?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jan 2015)

I made this Banana and Peanut Butter Loaf last week that was very tasty (I didn't make my own peanut butter though). This is from a series called "Food not Gels".

PS going back to the Froome incident, he's all skin and bones. Not an ounce of fat on him, so it's not surprising he gets tired easily, poor lamb.


----------



## mjr (22 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> Do you use them on the sub 10mph club rides you about the other day?


Nope. Those spend long enough in the halfway pub or cafe that it's not needed! I think the last time I used one was about 3 miles from the end of the last sportive I did (and possibly the last I'll do), when the last feed station was AWOL.

(For those who didn't see the other thread: that group plans on 10mph but sometimes weatherr has meant it's slower and that's OK. It's a fun ride not a TT.)

It's telling that people USE gels rather than EAT them, isn't it? Do people who like gels not really like food all that much?


----------



## Fab Foodie (22 Jan 2015)

JoeyB said:


> I keep a gel or two in my saddle bag for emergency use but rarely use them. Much rather have a flapjack, jelly babies or a pork pie lol


That's my strategy. A pint of coke and a bag of crisps can work wonders too!


----------



## screenman (22 Jan 2015)

I must admit, after riding and racing on and off for over 45 years, I have never used gels, or had the bonk, maybe just lucky. So should I start using them?


----------



## mjr (22 Jan 2015)

screenman said:


> I must admit, after riding and racing on and off for over 45 years, I have never used gels, or had the bonk, maybe just lucky. So should I start using them?


I suspect you know yourself more than many riders. I wouldn't start if I were you. I only did because I was given some and shan't buy more. You're not missing anything.


----------



## fossyant (22 Jan 2015)

I've only used gels as a back up twice on a long Sportive. Flapjack, soreen and fig rolls are all great.

General rides, just water


----------



## HLaB (22 Jan 2015)

I rarely use Gel's, prefer proper food but I sometimes carry one for the last 10% of a sportive. Whether its right or wrong my theory is that if you get used to them, there less effective that one time you really need one.


----------



## ayceejay (22 Jan 2015)

If you Google 'gel' you get hair products and sports supplements, you should use both if you want to look good on the podium after a sportive.

The ingredients of Hammer gels reads as such:-

Ingredients: long-chain maltodextrin, filtered water, apple juice concentrate, Energy Smart® (fruit juice, natural grain dextrins), malic acid, vanilla, cinnamon, potassium sorbate (as a preservative), sodium chloride, amino acids.

Which translates as - nice tasting sugar, with a bit of salt.


----------



## Tin Pot (22 Jan 2015)

Human body isn't designed to consume food during exercise.

Gels are developed specifically to address that, and work.

So, yes. Use them on endurance rides.


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Human body isn't designed to consume food during exercise.


As you can tell because no-one can eat while walking around(!) 


> Gels are developed specifically to address that, and work.


There's some dissent about that: visit http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/2013/07/what-to-eat-before-during-and-after-your-workouts-races/ and browse down to "3 Reasons Not To Eat Concentrated Sugars When You’re Racing" for one view.

On the plus side, gels caused Lance Armstrong some problems, it says


----------



## winjim (23 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> The ingredients of Hammer gels reads as such:-
> 
> Ingredients: long-chain maltodextrin, filtered water, apple juice concentrate, Energy Smart® (fruit juice, natural grain dextrins), malic acid, vanilla, cinnamon, potassium sorbate (as a preservative), sodium chloride, amino acids.
> 
> Which translates as - nice tasting sugar, with a bit of salt.


I don't think anyone claimed they were anything but.


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Wasn't necessarily what I was alluding too
> ...I think quite a lot of blokes treat sportives as some sort of macho w*l*y waving contest...as they aren't a race as THMNET pointed out (a challenge, enjoyable experience, chance to ride with others possibly on closed roads, *get some free High 5 vile gel stuff,* etc etc?)


Free? Aren't they covered by the £75 entry fee


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

I don't know, I've never paid £75 for a sportive. I assume there is some degree of sponsorship by companies peddling their wares


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> As you can tell because no-one can eat while walking around(!)
> 
> There's some dissent about that: visit http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/2013/07/what-to-eat-before-during-and-after-your-workouts-races/ and browse down to "3 Reasons Not To Eat Concentrated Sugars When You’re Racing" for one view.
> 
> On the plus side, gels caused Lance Armstrong some problems, it says


So as sportives aren't a race, maybe they are ok after all


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jan 2015)

I don't understand the way some people refer to gels, a gel is essentially a concentrated energy drink, it is not EPO. Use them or don't, like them or don't who gives a toss... the important thing is that you eat/drink enough so as to not do yourself any harm (and even up you do balls up and bonk big time, after someone has rescued you, you will make a recovery) and you will be fine and dandy.

FWIW, I do consume energy gels, at a rate of approx 1 every 40 mins during any race over an hour in duration. I also occasionally consume them during training, but not often, a drink is usually all I need when training for up to 3 hours.


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

The OP asked for opinions on them, presumably never having tried one  I think they are vile in taste and especially texture. I'd rather eat jelly babies


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> The OP asked for opinions on them, presumably never having tried one  I think they are vile in taste and especially texture. I'd rather eat jelly babies


I think the question was "are they a benefit?" To which the answer is yes.

5 pages of yuk/bleurgh/they taste like wallpaper paste probably wasn't helpful.


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

Maybe not if you choke on them, they make you puke or give you diarrhoea


----------



## jonny jeez (23 Jan 2015)

Myth.

Never have any effect on me and have ridden 100 miles a day for 11 days without ever feeling the need.

Good food...or rather the right food is effective enough for me.

Edit...i have tried them on training rides....but to no effect.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jan 2015)

What effect are you expecting? It is food, not a blood bag!


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> Maybe not if you choke on them, they make you puke or give you diarrhoea



Massively over exaggerated side effects, usually because the user has simply consumed too many, if you ate a jar of honey you might well end up in the same situation!


----------



## ayceejay (23 Jan 2015)

winjim said:


> I don't think anyone claimed they were anything but.


Then you have obviously not read any of the claims from the people who make them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Then you have obviously not read any of the claims from the people who make them.


Save us from googling and post some "claims"


----------



## ayceejay (23 Jan 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Save us from googling and post some "claims"


Why not read from the packet, 'member that the topic is about the myth rather than the reality.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Why not read from the packet, 'member that the topic is about the myth rather than the reality.


You stated there were claims made by manufacturers, please provide quotes.


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

I can't personally swallow them, so the choking holds and I expect if I were to choke, sooner or later I'd puke 

The OP should give them a try while preparing for the sportive, not on the day


----------



## BRounsley (23 Jan 2015)

I once attempted “to gel”, when I got one free with something. It was a lot runnier than I expected. I got very little in my month and the majority on my cycle mitt, which became a sticky gauntlet. I reckon I could have Spidermaned up a glass skyscraper with two gelled gloves.


----------



## ayceejay (23 Jan 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You stated there were claims made by manufacturers, please provide quotes.


Get lost


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Get lost


That's not a nice thing for manufacturers to say


----------



## winjim (23 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> There's some dissent about that: visit http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/2013/07/what-to-eat-before-during-and-after-your-workouts-races/ and browse down to "3 Reasons Not To Eat Concentrated Sugars When You’re Racing" for one view.





> If there are over a dozen ingredients you can barely even pronounce, it’s usually a pretty good sign your body is going to have difficulty digesting it during a workout, or that it might not be that great for your long-term health.


Time for this again:





http://io9.com/what-if-natural-products-came-with-a-list-of-ingredient-1503320184


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> I don't know, I've never paid £75 for a sportive. I assume there is some degree of sponsorship by companies peddling their wares


OK I exagerate, but on the principal of there being no such thing as a free lunch, I reckon you are paying for the 'free' pack somewhere along the line. Aren't Wiggle sportives £30+, and some much more expensive? I'll stick to Audax myself. I do use Hi5 gels rarely, and their low fat energy bars, but a shop bought flapjack works for me, though much higher fat content.


----------



## winjim (23 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> Why not read from the packet, 'member that the topic is about the myth rather than the reality.


From their websites

High5:

Race proven in the World’s toughest competitions
Real juice flavours for a light refreshing taste
23g of carbohydrate
Caffeine Free
Easy to carry and open
SIS:
• 22 grams of carbohydrate per gel
• Isotonic formulation delivers energy fast
• Convenient gel format

Nothing too controversial there. I think it's self-regulating, surely if one manufacturer started making unsubstantiated claims, the others would sue them? It's a competitive market.


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> OK I exagerate, but on the principal of there being no such thing as a free lunch, I reckon you are paying for the 'free' pack somewhere along the line. Aren't Wiggle sportives £30+, and some much more expensive? I'll stick to Audax myself. I do use Hi5 gels rarely, and their low fat energy bars, but a shop bought flapjack works for me, though much higher fat content.


I'm doing ride 100 cos it's local and on roads I know but while closed which will be a very different experience, I've never had any interest in any other sportive and audax doesn't appeal as ultimately I'm not really a long distance cyclist. Training consistently to be one would probably goose my joints once and for all!!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

winjim said:


> From their websites
> 
> High5:
> 
> ...


Indeed



vickster said:


> I'm doing ride 100 cos it's local and on roads I know but while closed which will be a very different experience, I've never had any interest in any other sportive and audax doesn't appeal as ultimately I'm not really a long distance cyclist. Training consistently to be one would probably goose my joints once and for all!!


As in Prudential London-Surrey?


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

Yes


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

Isn't that balloted entry? At least the one I'm in for was


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

Yes but I have a confirmed place deferred from last year when I had to withdraw on medical advice


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

Fair enough


----------



## ayceejay (23 Jan 2015)

I think the myth is that you can get something from a gel that is not available elsewhere when in reality what we are talking about is the last line on the SIS packet above
_Convenient gel format_


----------



## youngoldbloke (23 Jan 2015)

I think their stickiness is a big problem, and what to do with the empty wrap.


----------



## Sea of vapours (23 Jan 2015)

ayceejay said:


> I think the myth is that you can get something from a gel that is not available elsewhere when in reality what we are talking about is the last line on the SIS packet above
> _Convenient gel format_


That last line: that's the entirety of why I carry a couple of them around just in case I run out of 'real' food. The fact that the wrapper is then inconvenient/messy to carry means I rarely eat the things, so they're excellent at their job of 'emergency rations'. (That said, I do quite like them as food, so I _have_ been known to eat one in preference to something else, once in a while.)


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Fair enough


I believe ballot places announced from 6 Feb, highly over subscribed


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> I believe ballot places announced from 6 Feb, highly over subscribed


Yes, kind of hoping that I don't get in but I'll ride if I do


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> As you can tell because no-one can eat while walking around(!)
> 
> There's some dissent about that: visit http://www.bengreenfieldfitness.com/2013/07/what-to-eat-before-during-and-after-your-workouts-races/ and browse down to "3 Reasons Not To Eat Concentrated Sugars When You’re Racing" for one view.
> 
> On the plus side, gels caused Lance Armstrong some problems, it says



Dissent is healthy, but I prefer scientific method over opinion.

Bananas and dates were used by marathon runners because of one or two anecdotes, not scientific study. Now it's mostly because people distrust science... which is wrong.


----------



## Hacienda71 (23 Jan 2015)

Just drink coke like the pros.....


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Yes, kind of hoping that I don't get in but I'll ride if I do


You're more likely to get your wish if a bloke aged 20-40 I'd think


----------



## MrPie (23 Jan 2015)

Hacienda71 said:


> Just drink snort coke like the pros.....
> 
> View attachment 77775


FTFY


----------



## MrPie (23 Jan 2015)

Out on club tun one glorius sunny morning, a lady rider described these gels as having the consistensy of lumpy sp*nk just as i was necking one down. Well, that put me off for a while.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

vickster said:


> You're more likely to get your wish if a bloke aged 20-40 I'd think


26, might have a chance


----------



## vickster (23 Jan 2015)

As much as any other bloke in age range, especially if a member of a cycling organisation


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

I'm actually hoping not now


----------



## mjr (23 Jan 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Dissent is healthy, but I prefer scientific method over opinion.
> 
> Bananas and dates were used by marathon runners because of one or two anecdotes, not scientific study. Now it's mostly because people distrust science... which is wrong.


As do I, but there doesn't seem to be much independent science about gels. As far as I saw, independent studies mostly look at what mix of proteins and carbs or so on, not whether raw or processed is better. I wonder if that's because Whitworths and Fyffes aren't funding much research.


----------



## Rob3rt (23 Jan 2015)

Next we will be discussing scientific studies on whether sandwiches work...


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (23 Jan 2015)

Rob3rt said:


> Next we will be discussing scientific studies on whether sandwiches work...


They must do because Obree said so


----------



## Tin Pot (23 Jan 2015)

mjray said:


> As do I, but there doesn't seem to be much independent science about gels. As far as I saw, independent studies mostly look at what mix of proteins and carbs or so on, not whether raw or processed is better. I wonder if that's because Whitworths and Fyffes aren't funding much research.



Yeah, I think the chocolate milk research is most famous in that line. No one ever did an omelette study, for example.

I listen to Endurance Planet a fair bit, and there is a hell of a lot of pseudoscience and self asserted "facts" particularly around nutrition.

Ben Greenfield may have put a lot of effort in but statistical significance is missing in virtually every "supporting" study.

There was one ep where he was one of three athletes in a study. I mean, what's the point reporting that stuff?


----------

